# Do you also ride/own a mountain bike?



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

How many of you also own and ride a mountain bike and which one?


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

My stable of mountain bikes include, and have included...
2008 Trek Fuel Ex 8 - I try to ride this one regularly - it is a good time
1999 Schwinn Homegrown - This was my primary ride that migrated into a city beater... first "real" mountian bike. It is a shame that I took such poor care of it.
I've also had a 2003 Giant NRS1 which was a quick bike which won me many middle of the road sport mtb races- but I decided I wanted to ride longer distances (12/24 hour solo... which never materialized) and migrated to the fuel above. This bike replaced a custom build on a 2001 Homegrown Factory frame (17"). Really nice frame, but it never had the ride quality of the 1999 frame (15") which I still own, but don't ride really because the fuel is just too much fun.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have an Intense 5.5 evp with Push monoblock and "pushed" fox rp23


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm getting a 2008 Giant Rincon. I want something to ride xc trails, take camping, single tracks, nothing agressive, just having some fun off road on the trails.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

'05 yeti kokopelli, xt, bontrager, easton monkey lite sl, non-disk

i usually end up using it to chase down our escaping dog, although
i'd prefer to ride it for riding's sake, rather than as a vehicle for quadruped capture.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

On-One Inbred 29er. Great on the trails around here and nice for slow rides around the neighborhood.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

yes, but I had some fitting problems on the mtb and I sold it. Now, I want to get back into it.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I used to.


----------



## lnchrdawg (Nov 22, 2005)

*two mountain bikes*

Started out mountain biking and got a road bike for fitness( falling in love more and more with the road)

04 Yeti ASR-SL 
03 Specialized hardrock sport

03 bianchi campione


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

I have both.
While I ride the roadie more, I actualy prefer taking the MTB out into the woods, and kik
'n htat pig arround.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

'07 KHS Alite 1000


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Own: Yes
Ride: Well....not in the last two years.
I used to ride it in the winter on the Illinois Prairie Path (crushed limestone) in a big group hammer fest after dark, but now spend all my time on the trainer in that time of year.
It's an 8 speed Specialized Stumpjumper with a mix of XT and XTR stuff hanging on it. Judy fork.
It was a fun ride. After everybody got rolling along we'd spend lots of time in the 42x12 and 11. I used to have over 50 watts of lights on my lightbar.

The good 'ol days.


----------



## SWSpeeder (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 on that. I have gotten more fit riding my new road bike than I ever could have on my mtb (which I also love)



lnchrdawg said:


> Started out mountain biking and got a road bike for fitness( falling in love more and more with the road)
> 
> 04 Yeti ASR-SL
> 03 Specialized hardrock sport
> ...


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes. Ibis Mojo (the old steel kind).


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I've got a little bit of everything (check my signature)

2 road bikes
1 MTB
1 Cross bike

I actually started riding bikes as an adult on a MTB and raced them for a while, doing fairly well. Then I dropped out of riding all together for a while and picked it back up with road riding and now road racing and for the first time cyclocross racing in the fall.


----------



## 2wheelsonly (Mar 6, 2008)

Hardtail - 07 Specialized RockHopper Comp Disc 
Full Suspension - 07 Felt Virtue Two

I try and get as much trail riding in as possible. My full suspension bike is my full-time trail riding bike now whereas my hardtail's been relegated to riding around down to the beach with the wife. I love trail riding at night. 

I use my road bike for the occasional commute to work and some training or self-imposed century rides on the weekends.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

2005 Madone Project One and a 2005 Trek Fuel EX8


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

yep Ellsworth Truth i have a few bikes, & i need a Cyclocross bike, and a commuter to fill my stable. Ride it a few times a fortnight. Its great fun.


----------



## Dr. Nob (Oct 8, 2007)

Voodoo Bizango - steel hardtail,
Giant XTC C0 - carbon hardtail
Specailized Stumpjumper FSR 29er - 29er dualie

My roadie is outnumbered.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I have a Merlin Obed I've had for years... 

Some years it gets ridden more than others, this year I'm riding it quite a bit and really enjoying it... the good thing about mt. biking, yes the trees and rocks can smack you, but a car can't! 

And Surprisingly for the Dallas area we have a few good trials.


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Santa cruz Heckler, Blur, Chameleon, and a Niner One nine.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

07' Yeti 575 enduro race.
Lemond Fillmore 
Lemond Tete de Course.

The mountain bike may not build endurance like the road bikes but I do 2 hours of intervals on about every ride trying to keep up with my friends. I believe that road and mountain together are the perfect combination to keep fitness and interest in riding high.

When it gets into high summer I tend to ride the road more since the woods are a sauna. I tend to ride the mtb more in the cooler months.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Although I don't get to ride in the dirt all that much, I definitely prefer it to riding on pavement. I have an '02 GF Sugar 2 (full squishy) that I bought as a frame only, and built up. It's given me a lot of good miles and been a great bike, but it's getting a bit long in the tooth. Unfortunately, I don't have a few grand to throw at a new MTB.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Santa Cruz Heckler 

oh yeah I sold it:cryin:


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Yup, Ventana El Salt. Just got the fork rebuilt so now it is ready for Colorado in 1 month.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kona Dawg Primo 
Kona The King

Both custom builds. Both don't get nearly as much use as my road bike.


----------



## chemguy (Jan 17, 2005)

Santa Cruz Superlight I assembled a few years ago. That bike is amazing on the local New England trails. Shame that none of my bikes seem to get as much use these days as my commuter does, time to go fix that issue...


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

This thread should have included a POLL...

And HELL YEAH...
Jamis Dakota Hardtail (one of the last bikes sold outta my uncle's shop before he sold it)
Man cannot live on asphalt alone.


----------



## Capt. Z (Nov 15, 2007)

YEAP.

My wife and I we both have a road bike and MTB each. She has a Cannondale F600 and I have a Cannondale F500.

Our goal ist to ride 2 times per week on the road bike and two times per week on the MTB. Though usually it's only 1 time per week on the MTB due to time limitations.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Yes...*

I started out as a MTB rider only. Then bought a TREK 1000 to train for MTB racing. Now I am mostly a Roadie  .

Sub 20 lbs with Disc Brakes and heavy'ish wheels .










The wife has a MTB and a road bike as well.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I started mtn biking, so I've pretty much always got one in the stable. Don't ride it as much as I did when I lived within riding distance of the trails. I have a problem driving to go riding.

Now that I've changed shop locations and am back to within riding distance of Wakefield Park, I'm planning on leaving the mtn bike at work and riding to Wakefield after I'm done in order to miss traffic. 

M


----------



## bluebug32 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have two Konas (Kikapu and a Cinder Cone). I try to split my time between the road and the mountain bike, but the road has been winning out lately due to it's convenience factor (and no ticks is a plus, too!).


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I got into riding bikes via mountain bikes. I was previously a skateboarder. I only rode mountain and to parties. Then I tried road riding and love it. I forgot about riding trails, which seemed to take too much time and driving when, in law school, I had neither time, a car, nor many close trails. I then got into riding road bikes on dirt roads and riding fixies. I then got a 29er and rediscovered the love of trails. Bikes is bikes.


----------



## boyd2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Old steel Stumpjumper, converted to single speed. It is a great bike.
New Specilized Epic FS Expert. A very fun ride.

My property is an in-holding of Patapsco State park in central MD. Some of the best trails in the mid-atlantic go right through my property. For father's day I am asking for a couple of uninterupted hours to ride my MTB, as well as a new ENO hub for my single speed.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

'01 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, converted to single speed. It is ALL I ride right now; I sold my roadie. I'm in...transition. Different kind of riding, that's for sure.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Used to. I had a 99 Cannodale Super V2000. It was a decent handling bike but a bit on the heavy side. A friend I work with wanted to get into mountain biking about a year ago so I sold it to him for $200. Functionally the bike was in great shape, it just had a ton-o-miles on it. He still has it. I miss it. Once I get all the road bike stuff done I'll get another mtn bike.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

I own a few:
- Cdale Rush/lefty 3000, FS
- Cdale 1FG/lefty, SS racer (my fav)
- Cdale 1FG/full rigid SS w/slicks for around town
- Rocky Mountain RM7, DH racer super-plush tank of a bike

I stopped racing the Rush, and only race the 1FG SS. I won on that bike in teh geared catergory last week. its my favorite MTB by far. I run a 32-17, which may soon by swapped to a 32-16. 

the funny thing is that I race mtb 1-2 times per year, and road race about 15x/year. but my mtb's cost way, way more then my road bike. the RM7 retails for more than all my road bikes combined...


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

*Do you also ride/own a mountain bike*

*I have a 2003 Giant ATX 840 MTB which I rode exclusively for the last 4 years. 
Last year I picked up a 20 yr old steel framed Focus RS-500 road bike (in great shape) and a week ago I bought an 2008 Orbea Diva. Now if I could just quit my job and ride!!*


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mostly ride road, but I have a Fisher Sugar and just got a Redline 29er SS which is a total blast to ride. I've been spending a lot of time on it lately--especially when it's too windy to ride safely on the road.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm a mountain biker that road rides for commuting/fitness.

Dos Niner, Canzo 29er, Enduro Expert, Demo 7. Also have my Roubaix Expert :thumbsup:


----------



## anthrax (May 31, 2006)

+1 on the MTBer gone roadie

I ride my road bike more, but I started out MTBing, and made the road leap for fitness and convenience. The terrain does not suit MTB well where I live, so I always had to travel 1+h by car to get to Good MTB riding, so the Road bike gets ridden much more, but MTB sparked my passion for cycling.

I Ride a 2008 Santa Cruz Super Light XT build kit with RaceFace Cranks.


----------



## WP Local (Jun 7, 2008)

Titus Motolite....
beautiful bike.... Climbs like a mtn goat and makes most days "hero" days


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

I own an aging fisher, but it's collecting dust.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I own a 1999 Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo....Do I ride it, NO!

Why?? Because trails around here are not the best and I prefer to be on the road...


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

2001 (I think) Specialized Stumjumper. XT/LX components and Judy fork (just like Mr. Grumpy's). It only gets ridden a few time a year.


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

I ride a bit of everything.

-Trek 6700 for fun, and goofing off when I'm feeling like a lummox. Fat tires, solid brakes, cushy.
-Nashbar 853 frame, with a rigid fork, and disc brakes, with road tires for commuting. Light, strong, stops my big ass on a dime. 
-Vision Recumbent... it's taken me thousands of miles, cross country, and around town. Also, with a bob trailer, great for grocery trips.
-(Currently defunct) Nashbar steel ATB frame, road tires, road cranks and drivetrain. Surly rigid front fork with disc mounts, running a 203mm rotor. Again, stops my big ass on a dime. Currently needs a new rear wheel. Might get to that sometime soon...

There's also a Rans Rocket recumbent that needs some tweaking to make it fit, and of course, my road bike... the Lemond Nevada city, made of R 853 tubing. Great frame. But I'm considering a cross fork, so I can use cantis in town.

In general, I don't see any need to be too snobby about what "kind" of bike I ride, or what "kind" of biker I am. I enjoy riding, and I think different bikes are better for different rides. Like many humans, I have different "kinds" of moods. And if I feel like crashing around town and over potholes and curbs, the road bike is probably not the way to go. AND, when it comes to comfortable riding, and no need to worry about numb hands, the recumbent is still the best, IMHO, for general recreational riding... even though the roadie snobs turn up their nose at me.


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

2000 Sugar 3 (25 lbs) Yeah, it is 8 years old, paid $400.00 for it in 2002/2003, been riding the piss out of it (ok, not really riding the piss out of it). Great Bike, I honestly have no reason to upgrade.

1999? Kona Ku that I built up from parts, mainly use it to haul my Daughter around the neighborhood in her Trailer!


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

trek7100 said:


> How many of you also own and ride a mountain bike and which one?


I have a 1999 Gary Fisher Marlin. I haven't used it much in the last few years because of my bad back.

Smokey


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

got me a new toy last summer... a specialized epic comp. 
nice mix of xt and xtr and was the previous year's bike. Killer deal from my sponsor shop.

raced a bit offroad before i ever had a road bike. Moved a bit away from the hills and got into paved riding.

no i mostly road but prefer MTB. Just is a bigger time eater in terms of getting there and home vs. the ride starting and ending at my door.

did the boulder short track series last night. My first with the 'A' group. Hot damn there are some fast guys in that.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fleck said:


> did the boulder short track series last night. My first with the 'A' group. Hot damn there are some fast guys in that.


Those are the same guys who do the early year road races and have to race in the lower cats. They usually take off on a flyer a few hundred yards into the race and are never seen again.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

7 road bikes,& no mtn bikes


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*Titus Racer X*

Titus Racer X. Ride it about 1x/week, usually after work on Mt. Tam or at Camp Tamarancho in Marin, but also hit Downieville/Tahoe a few times a year.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup ... mostly a dirtbag who rides road for competition and fitness.

'06 Giant Glory (DH)
'07 Titus RacerX (XC)
'05 Yeti AS-X (FR)
'89 Rocky Mountain Avalanche (commuter)

Also have 1 road bike and 1 'cross bike. Me likes bikes


----------



## SnowMongoose (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it would be more correct for me to answer that "I also own a road bike," seeing as I own three MTBs and one (early 90's) road bike...
that being said, I have a blast on any of them, hard part is deciding what to ride each time!


----------



## Canecreekfreak (Jul 7, 2005)

As an adult I was a mountain biker that got into road riding for a charity event, thanks to girl I was interested in. Now I do much more road biking than mtb, but I still enjoy it a lot. Anyways, it's a 2005 Giant NRS.


----------



## bcaronongan (Aug 9, 2007)

2007 diamondback mission 3 custom build with xt

2003 GF sugar 4+ upgraded everything to xtr & x0 and is my race bike

1990 trek 7000-just got parts to get it trail worthy again

just bought a 2008 giant ocr1 for training and hope to do my first century this year

weekdays i ride the road bike for training

weekends are mtb trails; if i can't trail ride i do the road since i'm two hours from any decent trails


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Benismo (Sep 12, 2007)

Have ridden mountain bikes for fun and fitness since the late 80's. 2 years ago met my current gf that happened to be a world class triathlete. Bought a Trek 1400 just to tag along on a few of the easier rides she went on. The gf has since quit tri's for marathons and her Madone is nothing more than a handy place for me to lean my Trek against. I now ride 5 or 6 times a week on the road. The improved fitness has meant i have gone from riding mountain bikes for fun to riding the occasional xc race. Funny though, 90% of my weekly Mileage is on the road bike, but i have spent many, many $$$ more on mountain bikes. I love em. current ride is a carbon, full susp Trek Fuel EX 9.0.. awsome bike.


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

Got three, a Ellsworth Truth for Marathon XC, Ellsworth Specialist for some AM riding and Dirt Jumping, and a Trek Fuel EX7 for taking to the local ski areas during the summer.


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

More mountain bikes than road bikes in the current stable:

Mountain:
Santa Cruz Blur
Ibis Mojo (carbon)
Yeti 575

Road:
Merlin Cielo
Merlin Cyrene

I think this is what happens when one moves to an area where there are more great trails than roads (Grand Junction). Yes, I now prefer trail riding to road riding.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

2001 Giant XTC NRS1
2006 Fetish Fixation SS

Recently gave my original MTB, a fully rigid Miyata Valley Runner, to my son to use as a townie since his bike was stolen.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

2004 Klein Attitude - this was my dream bike since I was little. I rode it frequently when I first bought it, and when my road bike came along the Klein saw almost no use. I rode it once last summer.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Uprwstsdr said:


> It only gets ridden a few time a year.


Just like Mr Grumpy!


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Cannondale Rush 1000. I'm thinking about buying a Raleigh XXIX 29'er single speed.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*04 Santa Curz Blur*

Doesn't get much use lately  
Great bike, just easier to do a road ride from my garage vs. driving 40 minutes to trails.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Started out on MTBs...*

I started out riding out MTBs before transitioning to the road about 5 years ago. I really enjoy all kinds of riding. Most of my epic trips are done on MTBs.

My latest MTB is a Intense Spider FRO I bought to start doing some XC and endurance racing.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I currently have 7 mountain bikes to go along with my 2 road bikes:

05 Seven Sola ti hardtail
06 Seven Duo ti FS 4" 
07 Ellsworth Epiphany 5" 
08 Ellsworth Moment 6"
06 Ellsworth Rogue 8"
06 Niner RIP 9 29er FS
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er ss (on order)

06 Titus FCR ti road bike
07 Orbea Ora tri bike

Unfortunately, I don't get out as often as I like. Usually I get to ride mountain bikes about 2 or 3 times a month and maybe 1 road ride per month.


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Started out on a 02 Giant NRS 1, found a crack on a weld after 1 1/12 years and got an 04 NRS 1 frame as a replacment. Then built a Ross sig steel road bike( used to be my first road bike back in junior high) with a carbon fork and a mix of ultegra & dura ace parts. That was for some training until the hurricanes hit in 05. Trails closed termp till they were cleared, started road riding more int the meantime. Got hooked and bought a 07 TCR advanced 1. Now just waiting for my Red group to arrive. Surly would love to get a Giant Trance normal or X series, but with the way gas is now driving 40-45 min to the trails sucks.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I have an '01 Specialized Hardrock and an '84 Mongoose ATB, both converted to singlespeeds.

Mine see use a few times each per year. I ride the Specialized in the winter when it's snowing, and the Mongoose on some trips and for errands. I MIGHT go to a trail once.

I just found it's not worth it....all of the time spent getting ready, driving, etc. I'd rather hop on the road bike and ride.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I started mountain biking first.. which lead to me loving cycling in general so I got a road bike.. Then I wanted something simple to mess around on or commute on so I got a hardtail single speed..

Bikes:
KHS XC604
KHS Flite 900
KHS Solo One

Yes.. I like KHS. They've helped me out with 2 frame replacements and the shop I go to is awesome.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

'87 Univega Alpina Pro (??? - it had 6-speed Deore XT components and a rear U-brake on it - sold it)
'89 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp (it had 7-speed Deore XT components on it - sold it but bought it back a few months later and it is now one of my commuter bikes)
'05 Cannondale Prophet 600

So, I have one hybridized rigid mountain bike used for short distance commuting and one full-suspension bike compared to three road bikes, one of which I use for commuting long distances and organized rides.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Bikes are bikes.

Until about a two years ago cycling always took a back burner to running, even though I have always enjoyed bikes more (go figure). Whether road or mountain, it was basically just recreation/cross training/blowing off steam.

I sold my last mountain bike a couple years ago because I don't own a car and there is limited trail riding in Portland. A cross bike is adequate for most of it: I had already made my rockhopper a fully rigid in order to mimic my OLD stumpjumper anyways.

But now I go to school in Montana and it's the opposite. Lot sof trails out the back door but kind of limited road riding (lots of dirt roads though). So I own a cyclocross bike and will be getting a Redline D660, a 1 x 9 29er with a Reba SL fork.


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*2 MTN bikes*

I've only one road ride .. a schwinn fastback sport. its all I need. 

Have 2 mtn bikes though 
fisher wahoo hardtail. light and fun but beats the hell out of you when things get rocky 
This year I also aquired a motobecane fantom comp ds, heavier than the fisher but with the benifit of being a full squishy with hydraulic brakes, much more assured/comphy on the rough stuff
View attachment 129497


----------



## fatback (Feb 11, 2007)

I originally got into cycling by riding mountain bikes. Bought a roadie just to train for mountain bike races. Fell in love with both. I have owned at least one of each for the last ten years.

Just got a 2007 Cannondale Carbon Rush 2.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Yep*

Specialized Epic Comp from 2004. FoxFL80 on the front, Fox Brain on the back.

It's a fun little bike. I was used to hardtails before and the ride is similar except
when boinging on something.










Previous to this, I had a Mongoose Surge hardtail (pre-corporate buyout) that was
decent, I then rode it as a commuter and now a friend uses it as a commuter to his
job. That one is very well used now.

That Mongoose is the bike that got me riding again 11 years ago after a 7 year
layoff so it's kinda special.

The Epic is pure fun. I should have bought a more expensive roadie though, the
MTB riding I have done has been mainly a social activity with friends and one MTB
friend moved 100 miles away and we don't get to ride much, the other is enamored
with scuba diving now.


----------



## jhowton (Jun 19, 2008)

1996 Schwinn Factory Homegrown FS that I ordered new in 96. I switched out the components for XTR in about 98 or so:










Prior to that I owned a 1990ish Specialized Rockhopper and I built an Aluminum frame Nashbar bike using XT components.


----------



## velha escola (Jun 28, 2008)

no.

that is all.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

I've got a Gary Fisher HT with SRAM 9.0. I haven't ridden much lately, too much rain here in MO. I don't like to rut up the trails.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*1998 Cannondale F500*

Its now my "family bike ride bike" and my "crappy weather bike."


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

Iron Horse Warrior hard-tail.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Orbea Oiz - full XTR - great bike, been spending more and more time on it lately.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

I have an older Trek 4500 which I ride at least as much as my road bike (especially in winter). If I want a real, exhausting workout, I will hit the trails for a couple hours. More muscle groups get involved and my cardio-vascular system is worked harder, IMO. Also, my MB is better when I just feel like cruising around the neighborhood or running errands..


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

4 mountain bikes vs. 1 road bike. I have new road bikeitis pretty bad these days, but still really enjoy my 7 year old ride. I just feel the need to buy shiney new things.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I think the number of Road and MTB races of done this year are dead even. I can't get enough of either one.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Those Ellsworth bikes are sexy.


----------



## flow350 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am new to the road bike game. I seem to ride my mountain bike a lot more than my road bike simply because the road bike kicks my a$$.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

flow350 said:


> I am new to the road bike game. I seem to ride my mountain bike a lot more than my road bike simply because the road bike kicks my a$$.
> 
> My SS MTB kicks my ass WAY more than my roadie ever did...or maybe it's just different kind of ass kickin'.:idea:


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

2007 Specialized Enduro SL w/ 150mm of travel. Rode it a fair amount last year but just once this year due to the birth of my second child. I started out MTB'ing around 15 years ago with lots of racing. I obtained a road bike for training purposes shortly thereafter and got into the road racing scene. Never any good in either race scene but I'll still do a couple of races a year. The road bike has occupied the vast majority of my time in the last 10 years.

MTB rides can be a lot more fun than a road ride. They can also be far less enjoyable when your stuck on crappy trails. I have semi decent trails near my house and good trails 35 minutes away but the time in the car kills the deal for me. I'd much rather be riding my road bike than driving my car.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

2006 Trek Fuel EX 9. Rode mtb solely for two years and raced last year. Bought a road bike to become a better mtb racer and then switched over to road racing. The only time I mtb now is with my wife and we really enjoy being out on the trails together. It's a nice break from the road.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup.



















I just bought a roadbike so I could sneak in some quick rides from home. Mountain biking always requires some sort of travel by car. I love mountain biking but I have to admit, I never realized how much fun a road bike can be. It's all biking, so enjoy it. 

P


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Yep, Kent Eriksen custom Ti 29er. GREAT bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Yes. A Specialized Epic Marathon. Not a ton of suspension but I like it a lot. Great for CO single track.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tyro said:


> Yep, Kent Eriksen custom Ti 29er. GREAT bike! :thumbsup:


We need a pic!


----------



## eobf (Jun 17, 2008)

I road bike and mountain bike, As I am getting older (38) I may start to road bike more. I have a Transition Trail or Park and a Norco Six.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I also ride a Canondale F700 from the early 90's and a Orbea Alma Absalon. Also a touring bike with road bike wheels.


----------



## BrianU (Mar 19, 2004)

I bounce back and forth between the roadbike and mountainbike depending on trail conditions, time of the year and mood. I recently sold my FS geared mountainbike to get the funds to build this sweet rig.










Brian


----------



## bikerboy (Jul 16, 2005)

I do not currently own/ride a mountain bike, but I have had several in the past and plan on getting one again. I started out buying a new Raleigh hardtail in 2002 and rode it for a little over a year. At that time, I started commuting to campus, so my riding focused more on the street side of things. It was late 2003/early 2004 when I bought my first road bike, an early 80s Trek 400. Late in 2004, I got back on the mountain bike wagon with a Kona full suspension which was soon joined by a Kona hardtail. I sold the hardtail and kept the fully until early 2006 when I decided to try a 29er mountain bike and sold the frame, fork, and wheelset as well as my Kona Dew Deluxe hybrid to finance the purchase of the 29er specific parts. I loved that 29er, but unfortunately, I had to sell it late in 2006 to pay moving expenses I was to incur after graduation. In early 2007 I decided to build up a 26er hardtail from the parts I had on my campus commuter. Unfortunately, I had started working a job that left me tired and spent what little free time I had fixing up old bicycles for money to cope with being the only bread-winner thanks to my fiancee's unpaid internship. Thus, I sold the bike for extra cash and because I was not riding it. Fast forward to the latter part of 2007, I had just gotten a new 40 hour a week job and my fiancee had been working for a few months. I had some extra cash, and decided to jump back into mountain biking and bought a rigid 29er. Though it was a sweet bike, I moved once again, this time further away from decent trails (previous 2 places I lived were 1/2-1 mile from good riding). The rigid bike was also beating me up, so I sold that bike too.

The one positive of moving away from the nice trails in town is that I live close to nice road riding just outside of town. I figure if I can find another full suspension bike for not a lot of money (used would be fine) I would like to do some weekend riding on it. It is so much more convenient just to suit up and roll the road bike out in the driveway and ride pretty much anywhere I want.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Aug 7, 2004)

specialized full suspension stumpjumper


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is a shot of my old ('94 vintage) Trek 8700 - a Alum lugged/CF tubed hardtail that I used (and still do) for MUT rides/kid rides or as a BAD weather trainer.

I stopped riding trails when was diagnosed with an acute allergy to poison oak (as in I don't even have to touch it to get a small spot that then continues to travel systemically thru my body until steroids are prescribed) :cryin: 

Been a great bike - time to ponder a MAJOR drivetrain upgrade (worn out cassette and 1 chain ring on an old 7 spd. rear end) - or possibly picking up something new.


----------



## chopsuuy (May 21, 2008)

2006 K2 Attack 2.0. At least once a week, I take a trail ride to break up the 'road' routine. Likewise, going on trails tend to work out my legs at a more moderate pace.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 21, 2008)

'00 Specialized Rockhopper comp. Collecting dust recently.


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

06 Jamis Dakar XC Pro. Now has SID fork on it. and thompson seatpost.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Trek 8000


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

Specialized Epic


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Hell yeah!*

I love to ride... Road, mountain, it's all good! I have an Ibis Mojo that I love. It's a perfect trail bike for a recreational rider like myself. I usually road ride on Saturdays and Mt. bike on Sundays.


----------



## bianchinut (Jan 23, 2012)

My first "real" bike was a Bianchi Ocelot in '90. I saved for a long time for that bike. She was stolen out of my brother's garage several years ago. Since the Ocelot, I have gone through a few mountain bikes but the one that remains is my '96 Bontrager Privateer that I just finished having rebuilt 3 weeks ago. I will get pictures up as soon as possible.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bianchinut said:


> My first "real" bike was a Bianchi Ocelot in '90. I saved for a long time for that bike. She was stolen out of my brother's garage several years ago. Since the Ocelot, I have gone through a few mountain bikes but the one that remains is my '96 Bontrager Privateer that I just finished having rebuilt 3 weeks ago. I will get pictures up as soon as possible.



Was your bike stolen the same year this thread was last poasted on  ???


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I own this one, it's a Cannondale Bad Boy, originally came with slick 700c tires which I changed for 700x38 cx tires and then bought a pair of 26" rims and tires so I could swap them when I need to. Love the bike so far.


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep. Old school hardtail. A Breezer Storm.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stumpjumper 29er

Ride the roads all spring and summer and e MTB during the winter.


----------



## bianchinut (Jan 23, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Was your bike stolen the same year this thread was last poasted on  ???


I bought the Ocelot new in 1990. I rode it for a while until I needed to upgrade. I replaced it with a Trek in 1993. The Bianchi sat in my garage for years until around 2003 when my brother claimed it. About a year after that, the Bianchi was stolen out of his garage. My other mountain bikes have all been sold except the Bontrager which I will never get rid of.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

Holy thread dredge, batman!

Oh well. I guess this thread is still relevant, so I'll play.

I have a 2002 Devinci Desperado that I bought from a teammate when my first "real" bike broke. I replaced the Cane Creek WAMs and XTR v-brakes that came on it with Mavic Crossrides and BB7s. Took off the XTR/XT shifty bits in favor of singlespeed stuff.

My uncle gave me his old bike a few months after I bought the Devinci. That bike is a 2000 S-works FSR XC. All stock, except for the grips and saddle that I changed when I got the bike.

Truth is, I like mountain biking so much more than road riding. The only problem is that road biking is still really fun, and it's great exercise, and in two weeks the collegiate road season will end, after two and a half months of kicking my ass. And then it's mountain season in the fall.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

YUP, One9!!!!


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Jeesh, I didn't realize when I responded that this thread was so old. Way to go Bianchinut you revived a thread that's been dead for 3 years. I'd rep you but I'll have to wait 24 hours.


----------



## runbikeswimSAVE (Mar 27, 2012)

Dont have on currently, but used to ride one. Would love to get back into it...


----------



## bio_research (Apr 1, 2012)

nope.


----------



## jmacjgm (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

My relic.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I loves me some mt biking!


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Pic...


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup. 2012 Trek Wahoo Disc 29, bought in February. As my "Bike Setup" description on MTBR says, it's a "29er hardtail, heavy as hell, causes lots of freight training uphill on steep climbs." 


FDLT trail signs by freighttraininguphill, on Flickr

I even crashed on it on my second ride!


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

*I'm a former MTB owner*

It's a sad week- I've just pieced off my Gary Fisher Hi-Fi Delux and put everything on Ebay.

A few months ago my frame cracked. Trek was good about it and replaced it with a new Fuel EX 9. However, because my bike was so old, the rear wheel and BB (and I think seat post - and probably headset) wouldn't fit, so it was going to cost to get it up and running (plus it was a good time for upgrades) 

I blew a load on my Madone over the last 6 months and committed to a custom bike being built early next year.... and we had a handful of unexpected bills come up. So I had to do the responsible adult thing and sacrifice the MTB-ing for a while.

Considering I've only had time to get out once or twice a month IF I'm lucky- I feel it was justified. I ride my Madone a few times a week.

8 years ago you wouldn't catch me on a gay road bike with skinny tires....ahh, how the times have changed!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been contemplating getting a mountain bike but every time I go to the lbs, I end up drooling over new road bikes


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a 1997 Specialized FSR Ground Control DHO. I got the frame from my neighbor who was moving out of state. It was New Old Stock... Never built! So I put period correct Shimano XT 8 speed. I hardly rode it, So my friend agreed to buy it. I had it on my deck prepping it for the sale... IT GOT STOLEN FROM MY BACK YARD!!


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Have had: Cannondale M800 from about '91 and a Cannondale Scalpel from '06

Currently on a Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er.

The dirt and mtb races are a really nice change from the road once in a while. It's also generally cooler in the woods during the height of the Virginia summer.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

quikrick1 said:


> This is a 1997 Specialized FSR Ground Control DHO. I got the frame from my neighbor who was moving out of state. It was New Old Stock... Never built! So I put period correct Shimano XT 8 speed. I hardly rode it, So my friend agreed to buy it. I had it on my deck prepping it for the sale... IT GOT STOLEN FROM MY BACK YARD!!


Man that sucks!!! I don't know if you saw my 98 FSR Ground Control on the last page but I still ride the hell out of it!

Again, sorry to hear they stole yours.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

'03 Stumpy, Fox32 Fit front & RP23 rear, Full XT Drivetrain, Shifters & Brakes 6Bolt Disc, Azonic double wall bars, Thomson stem & post ODI grips, 26" green spinergy xyclone disc, straitline pedals


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'd been riding my bike to school for a few years before I started mountain biking. But mountain biking is what got me into cycling as a sport. I don't have that MTB anymore; this is my current one.

 March '12 002 by Andrew183, on Flickr


----------



## SlowSpokes (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently a 2010 trek top fuel 9.8. Looking into changing it up this year for a remedy 9.8 simply for more travel but either way off road is a ton of fun.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Yup, Specialized Epic Marathon. Single track is about 30 feet from the driveway!


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

ebay carbon ht:










the old haro:










Iron horse mkiii:










Ibis mojo:


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

About 1of 10 of my rides is on my FS 29r.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I was mtn biking before I got into road cycling. I dedicated at least 5yrs to riding/racing downhill on a SC V10, which I still have, even after numerous attempts trying to sell it. Took a two year hiatus of all riding, then picked up a 2009 (leftover) Rocky Mtn Vertex RSL 50, which I ride a couple times a month. Ride my road bike daily though.


----------



## Jeepdude (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup...just started riding road back in December of 2011.

My Mountain bike is an intense 6.6 all mountain setup...dhx shock, talas 36 fork, crossmax SX wheels with tubeless setup KS drop seatpost full XT, just over 6.5" of travel.

I used to think the bike was fairly light @ 32lbs. Now after riding my 19lb road bike and getting back on the mountain bike I am like "Man this bike is heavy". 

My heart is still with mountain biking, but have to drive 30 min to get somewhere to ride. Road biking is much more convenient, I get more saddle time, and my wife enjoys road biking much better.


----------



## D0rk (Jan 4, 2012)

Pulled into cycling last year by some friends I rock climb (indoors) with. They're die-hard road and dirt riders so shortly after picking up my first roadie I was scouring craigslist nearly hourly until I got a 2008 Rockhopper that had only been used on paved trails. Put new wheels and disc brakes on it this winter, after thrashing it this winter here in FL. Fork's gotta go soon, gonna find me a nice air replacement.

I've teetered a lot between favoring road and MTB, but right now with my growing group rides and the lack of decent trails within an hour away, road is winning.


----------



## windswept_too (Apr 15, 2012)

Specialized 29'r Stumpjumper HT and 907 fatbike...a winter mtb. Oh, a 98' Rockhopper too that is used as a trainer.


----------



## cdadaa (Jan 5, 2003)

I love riding my mountian bikes as much as road riding. Riding the trails provide a sense of freedom and solitude with no traffic, a**holes in cars, lights, dogs ,etc.
I have 
1990 Bridgestone MB-0 turned into single speed
1993 Fat Chance Yo Eddy Team,
1995 Independent Fabrication Deluxe ( under construction).
Steel is real!


----------



## Heet71 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep. Yeti 575.


----------



## rgc52 (Jul 25, 2011)

I also ride mountain-95 cannondale F700. I'm also racing next weekend in the MASS super series race at fair hill park in Elkton Md. cat 3 50-59 age group. my last mountain bike race was over 25 years ago!  






remember-you have to grow old but you don't have to grow up!!


----------

